# 116 yr old boiler room



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Just another HW boiler retrofit but this one was kinda interesting since we're modernizing an old gravity system in a local heritage home. House was built in 1894 and this is the original boiler, installed probably summer of 1895. Was converted from coal to gas around 1950 we figure. Very simple without much hurrah. Existing boiler is staying as a "_showpiece_"!

Not my job as I'm doing it for a friend who just lost his best heating guy. I worked for him late '80's-early '90's:

Front side:









Supply/Return headers:









Here's what I did yesterday:









Still waiting on proper venting parts . Might go over and run the gas today if I can find the electrician to wire it up for us but otherwise it's ready to swap out.
Gonna have to make it quick as this old shack loses heat *FAST!*
Interesting job tho.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful ! That old **** gives me a boner.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Very cool! I love to see that old craftsmanship.








Paul


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

What's with the "trim" on the 90's of that old stuff? Was it painted like that? It's like a black 90 with a brass paint for trim? It looks great!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Scott K said:


> What's with the "trim" on the 90's of that old stuff? Was it painted like that? It's like a black 90 with a brass paint for trim? It looks great!


That's exactly what it is! All the exposed piping that I've seen is done like that (haven't been through the house yet but I'll get the chance when we vent all the rads.) The pipe is all painted black with copperbronze trim around all the hubs. Really cool looking.

Another point I found notable is that anywhere along any horiz. run the bubble on a level falls to the same point of grade. Not bad for for a big ol' granite and brick shack that's had that many years to settle!

I'll get more pics when I'm back there next week.

_Edit: Btw, the expansion tank doesn't look original (no rivets) but I plan on spending some of my own time scrutinizing stuff like that after the job's done, getting provenance on the system for the gal that owns the place. It'd be cool to replace alot of the replaced items with actual period pieces where possible._


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. That old stuff is really neat looking. Especially the sweet gold trim. Looks like a pretty clean basement to at least.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks great. Is that box of special kitty original too? lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like a very well maintained system... hope your boiler can last that long.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

that thing rocks, probably worked better by gravity than the new one will with a pump


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that is nice*

that old stuff really looks good..
but I am scared to touch the stuff...

must have had some old guy paint those pipes bronze and black a long time ago...

what are you replaceing it with ??

a 90% efficinet one with plastic venting out the side of the home??


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> that old stuff really looks good..
> but I am scared to touch the stuff...
> 
> must have had some old guy paint those pipes bronze and black a long time ago...
> ...


No, a 90% AFUE compared to the estimated 56%. The venting I wanted to run up the chimney but budget decided we'd run a Cat III SS vent out the wall behind some hedges. (Still would have rather lined the chimney despite the huge effort.)
I'm not sure who painted all the pipe and fittings. Apparently it was done years ago and then retouched in the eighties. I'd be happy if they decided to paint up the new stuff, perhaps a different shade or color to help distinguish the old from the new. (_I'd also like to see the 2" ABS with the Studor vent for the laundry done away with and replaced with some CI or something closer to period.)_

Hyper Piper: Are you questioning my abilities? :whistling2:
The new system will work with a marked improvement, but :heh:, only time will tell, eh? :yes:


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 11, 2009)

Really good work! That thing is a jewel. http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

*UPDATE: Switched it over!*

Well, we finally wrapped up the ol' girl.
New unit works _suh-WEETLY!_ Here's some shots:

Old gas-hawg conversion burner _circa _1950. Put that baby to rest after many long years of 1/2 a million btu's!:










This is how it looked when we turned the heat on at 6:00 pm yesterday. Had some issues with a brand new circ controller not working and the primary circ controlled by the new boiler module was flakey! :furious: (Both items proudly stamped "Assembled in Mexico". Quality control.) But we were pumping out heat at a good rate. Was able to make it safe and reliable for an overnight run:










Went back this am to check on things. Working well! Couple rads needed venting and the stupid control issue but after several hours running around I was able to get what I needed to make it right.
Primary circulator I kinda frowned on but I'm just the installer on this job.  Turns out it was insufficient so boss had to spring for one that could get a proper flow across the exchanger. Primary pump control turned out to be an easy fix - molex connector that was shabbily assembled (hecho _this_, mofo's! :furious but I just re-pinned it and it works good now. Sparky left a mess but everything was wired the way I wanted so I just tidied that up a bit after replacing the sec. circ control.

Finis:









System works really well at 167MBTU. Heats that 3 story brick place really, really nice! :thumbsup: HO should see some improvement on future gas bills.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice job Miguel. I wasn't doubting your ability, just commenting about the gravity system.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hyper Piper said:


> Nice job Miguel. I wasn't doubting your ability, just commenting about the gravity system.


I know. I took it as such. 

Now we need some really cold weather to be sure how it'll work out! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Beautiful ! That old **** gives me a boner.


HAHAHAHA :thumbup:


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

That plumbing is a thing of beauty.


----------

